# Cervical Spondylosis



## Senior67 (1 Jan 2022)

Are there any forum members cycling with the above condition, I have had this condition since 2008 following an accident and up until September 2021 have managed it while cycling with exercises and pain killers after a run out. Since September the pain in my neck has become chronic with a loss of coordination in my legs and arms after the last flare up just before Christmas, waiting currently for MRI to determine the cause hopefully, I would be grateful for any advise from anyone currently managing this condition while cycling. Thanks


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jan 2022)

I have a broadly similar problem pretty much from neck to sacrum. Much surgery. No severe nerve symptoms in arms except during a single flare recently. Legs, however...They don't work well when walking, but are fine, so far, when cycling.


----------



## Rocky (2 Jan 2022)

Mrs R had similar symptoms a few years back after injuring her neck in a bike accident. She had two replacement discs in her neck. She is now back riding but with flat bars rather than drops. She has to be careful lifting anything heavy as it inflames the nerve roots but by and large she is pretty much back to normal - she swam a couple of 10km open water races last year with no side effects.

Hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------

